# Right arm tension



## evil_chuck (May 30, 2008)

I've been trying to eliminate the tension i have in my right arm (some times shoulder, some times forearm or both) while I play alternate picking (between 110 and 150 bpm 16th notes)..I always slow down...but I mean, I'm just doing alternate picking on a single note or a chromatic scale.. 

I'm just trying to develop speed without my muscles tensing up..any suggestions? I've been doing a lot of stretching before and while I practice, and it helps, but doesn't solve the problem that much.


----------



## Luan (May 30, 2008)

It's just that you need to practice alternate picking at fast speed more days.
I had your same problem and eventually I didn't had to put that strenght in order to play fast.


----------



## Uber Mega (May 30, 2008)

Sounds like a problem with your technique really, if there is tension in your shoulder and arm then you're not picking completely from the wrist. Try to eliminate any movement in your playing apart from the wrist and try and make strokes as loose and relaxed as possible at slower speeds initially.


----------



## evil_chuck (Jun 1, 2008)

i guess i might not be using only the wrist muscles, even if I don't move any other part of my arm... how can I train myself to use only my wrist?


----------



## Vision (Jun 1, 2008)

Don't rest your wrist or arm on the guitar.


----------



## bigheadood (Jun 4, 2008)

Make sure your strap is the right length. 
A low-slung guitar might look better, but it will kill your arm if you're a precise speedy player.

I did that with my les paul. Not only could I play better, but the sharp edge of the body no longer digs into my arm. No more band-aids.


----------



## evil_chuck (Jun 4, 2008)

bigheadood said:


> Make sure your strap is the right length.
> A low-slung guitar might look better, but it will kill your arm if you're a precise speedy player.
> 
> I did that with my les paul. Not only could I play better, but the sharp edge of the body no longer digs into my arm. No more band-aids.



i keep my guitar armpit high, hahahaha


----------



## evil_chuck (Jun 20, 2008)

**bump**

I just really can't get hold of this...i'm trying to start at 80 bpm but really can't seem to get faster than 110 bpm before tension starts breaking in..i guess i've been used to arm picking in the past and really can't get rid of that tension...


----------



## Maniacal (Jun 20, 2008)

how long do you pick for before increasing the tempo?

you should really try to "cement" 80bpm in for 3-5 minutes of constant picking before upping the metronome.


and dont go from 80bpm to 90
go from 80 to 81 or 82


this method has worked for me and many people i have taught


----------



## Scali (Jun 20, 2008)

Perhaps you should try to minimize your picking motion.
Look at how Yngwie Malmsteen picks. You can barely see his hand move, it's really fast, yet really relaxed and accurate.


----------



## El Caco (Jul 5, 2008)

I can not play at speed yet however I can play twice as fast as I could last month and my speed is constantly increasing. For me I have found the best way to increase speed is to focus on correct technique, for me that means not practising with a metronome, forgetting about timing and concentrating on correct relaxed technique, by doing this I have found that I am able to play faster because I am becoming a better player.

I didn't work this out myself, I got it from The Principles of Correct Practice for Guitar


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Jul 5, 2008)

Scali said:


> Perhaps you should try to minimize your picking motion.
> Look at how Yngwie Malmsteen picks. You can barely see his hand move, it's really fast, yet really relaxed and accurate.


That's a good tip. 
I got my alternate picking right-hand style from the fat guy.
I can play alternate for hours with minimal effort, and even talk to people during it.


----------



## The Hoff (Jul 5, 2008)

Vision said:


> Don't rest your wrist or arm on the guitar.





You're not supposed to rest your arm on the guitar 

I can't play fast properly without doing that rofl


----------



## ArchAngel1024 (Jul 6, 2008)

Circular Picking. Pivot the pick on your thumb in a circle motion, it's easier to play and sounds just as fast if it's done right


----------



## Durero (Jul 7, 2008)

s7eve said:


> I can not play at speed yet however I can play twice as fast as I could last month and my speed is constantly increasing. For me I have found the best way to increase speed is to focus on correct technique, for me that means not practising with a metronome, forgetting about timing and concentrating on correct relaxed technique, by doing this I have found that I am able to play faster because I am becoming a better player.
> 
> I didn't work this out myself, I got it from The Principles of Correct Practice for Guitar


+1 that's a fantastic book. 

To isolate your wrist from your arm you can use your thumb muscle as a pivot point or anchor for your hand - lightly resting it on the guitar.

Also try to be aware of how tightly you're holding the pick and try to use a relaxed grip and pick using just the very tip of the pick - pointier jazz picks can help this.


----------



## evil_chuck (Jul 11, 2008)

any other tips on correct posture and movement?


----------



## right_to_rage (Jul 21, 2008)

Perhaps its just a strength issue? Like, sometimes when I stop playing and come back to it I experience some tension in both of my hands, but eventually they both settle down and relax after a few days of steady playing. But, of course every one is different i guess


----------

